# my listing



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

my listing I have posted lower in this site is going to be removed because my contract with realator is about to runout and I am going to list it my self for sale by owner, if anyone is interested, contact me by private message or this post I can work on the price and the acreage, I will not finance or rent to own, just sell. thanks bob
you can also call me at 573-247-8521


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Where is your real estate located?


----------

